# User Support > Forum Software Support >  Mobile site on Blackberry- observations

## Beanzy

I've been using the mobile version on my Blackberry and find it useful for checking in to keep up with things.

I know it's impossible to keep up with functionality across all the various platforms so thought a post for B'berry users may help. 

A few observations so far.

The main one is the "Next Page""Previous Page" buttons don't show so I can only see the initial page of any Forum or the first page of posts. 

I thought I'd be able to work around the posts in a topic by setting preferences to show latest post first, but I haven't found that bit on the mobile site yet.

None of it's urgent, but it may be useful to put on the list for when you get a moment.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Blackberry technical support (who I have to turn to for unusual problems) is almost non-existent for the product we use for this forum. That's not my personal choice, it's the reality of it. Add to that, the company that develops this software purchased Forum Runner, an alternative method of accessing via mobile, and they don't spend much time that I can see developing for it. I can find a lot of chat on support forums but the reality is I don't see better support coming for Blackberry. If I saw a screen shot of this issue there's an outside chance there may be something I could do. Otherwise, I don't have a Blackberry and can't test and don't even know anyone that has one. Not what you wanted to hear but that's the reality of the situation.

----------

